# Help! Livery wanted near Tring :)



## Yolo87 (16 February 2014)

Hi all

I'm desperately looking for DIY competition livery around Tring area for my mare. I work full time and can't afford part/full livery ideally school and jumps and some turnout the rest I'm not worried about  

If you can help or recommend anything I'd be very grateful.

thanks.


----------



## LucyJK (31 March 2014)

theres a horsey tring fb page - try posting on there as I know theres loads of livery yards in tring


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (31 March 2014)

Bury Farm do DIY?


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (31 March 2014)

Hill Green Farm Wigginton, Tring (Gail Wilson) but I doubt she would do DIY? She does hae some retired / young horses on grass livery though.

There's hHaresfoot and Northchurch Livery both in Berkhamsted which is just down the road - again not sure if they do DIY.

Icknield livery do DIY and have a website.

There is an advert on Bellingdon Ends website - DIY livery Nr Tring 07732484545


----------

